# Back again with more confusion on labs. TSH hyper, Free T's midrange



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi All! I'm back with some updated confusion and hoping for your expert opinions! Quick recap: Total Thyroidectomy 10/31/2013. Complication of severe hypocalcemia. Took tons of Calcium, which interfered with absorption of thyroid meds and have been hypo most of the last 8 months. I have tapered myself off of Calcium in desperation, and started to absorb Tirosint and Cytomel. Here are my new labs!

*TSH (0.35-4.94)*

11/19/2013 21.76
12/19/2013 23.45
1/18/2014 11.52
3/15/2014 5.79
4/22/2014 15.49
5/23/2014 2.76
7/5/2014 0.27

*FREE T3 (1.71-3.71)*

11/19/2013 1.8
12/19/2013 1.8
1/18/2014 2.3
3/15/2014 2.5
4/22/2014 2.22
5/23/2014 2.96
7/5/2014 2.52

*FREE T4* * (0.8-1.8)*

11/19/2013 0.9
12/19/2013 0.9
1/18/2014 1.2
3/15/2014 1.2
4/22/2014 1.0
5/23/2014 1.4
7/5/2014 1.3

*CALCIUM (8.4-10.5)*

11/11/2013 8.6
11/13/2013 8.5
11/19/2013 8.5
12/19/2013 8.6
1/18/2014 8.7
2/13/2014 8.7
3/15/2014 8.8
4/22/2014 8.7
5/23/2014 9.0
7/5/2014 8.1

*Current meds:* Tirosint 175mcg + Cytomel 10mcg 5 days a week, 5mcg 2 days a week, and Calcitriol, Multivitamin, Fish Oil, Joint Supplement, Probiotics, Digestive Enzymes

I'm starting Calcium again, taken 6 hours away from meds. No Iron or other interference, waiting to eat, etc. So nothing is jumping out at me for why I don't absorb logically.

Still pretty tired and have joint pain. I do not have any hyper symptoms at all. My doc said continue current dose. Any ideas? Will the symptoms abate in time?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Your TSH is only suppressed. Not to worry. What counts here is your FREE T3.

Information above.

How are you feeling these days?


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for the information. I have mostly relied on the Free T3, which my doctor is concerned with too - she just wanted my TSH under 1 for cancer suppression.

I am feeling much better than before, but still tired throughout the day. I don't sleep well, and am trying to address any other contributing issues (carpal tunnel, caffeine intake). I was expecting my levels to be low based on my feeling, and was surprised she is leaving the dose the same. I'm willing to give it more time - it's only been about 5 weeks since my dose increase. I just didn't know if people tend to take a few extra weeks to feel better.

The other fear is, adding Calcium could decrease my absorption. Also at what point do I get iron or other vitamins checked?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'm wondering if taking Cytomel 10mg 7 days a week will help? You could use a small boost there for sure.


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks, I will try to get that bumped up. Does it usually take a few weeks to feel better once your labs get better?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

It can. Your body has to catch up to your labs, essentially. I usually find I start noticing the physical changes about 3-4 weeks after I have good labs.


----------



## dsgreen5 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hello, I am in a similar situation with my current labs. There has been a small decline in my Free's in the 6 weeks between labs. I have been doing a ton of research, and after a while it gets to be confusing. I was leaning towards a T4 replacement to bring up my Free's, however, I'm not sure if that will address the elevated TSI, or do I need to go back on a low dose of MMI to bring that down. I also have mild TED and am desperate to reduce the proptosis which I know is aggravated by the high TSI. I am actually feeling pretty good with some joint pain in 2 fingers and intermittent hot flashes. Compared to my hyper state, this is great, but I do not want to become more hypo which I know can cause other issues. I do have a supplement regiment which has greatly helped the dryness and tearing associated with TED.

6/26/2014 (no medication since 3/22/14)

TSH. 0.015 (.35 - 4.5)
FT3. 3.0 (2.3 - 4.2)
FT4. 1.31 (.80 - 1.80)

TSI: 396 (<=140)
TBII: 26.8 (<=26.8)

5/8/14 (no medication since 3/22/14)

TSH. 0.35 (.35 - 4.5)
FT3. 3.3 (2.3 - 4.2)
FT4. 1.42 (.80 - 1.80)

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dsgreen5 (Jul 13, 2014)

Also was wondering about any experiences with Synthroid versus Armour for replacement. I now that Synthroid contains only T4, whereas Armour has a combination of the T's. However, I've also ready that NDT has been known to increase the antibodies. Again, the information can get so confusing and controversial.

Thanks again.


----------

